# Lemax Displays



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just was going through some stuff on the pc and found some pictures of my Lemax displays from this year and last..
So i figured i would post them

http://deathshallowedground.com/album/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you got quite the set there! I love spooky towns thanks for the post


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

My display from 2007

Spookytown 2007 pictures by scubawidow - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool lots of neat stuff in that.
look scool all it up
what are those little black boxes. lights?
pic number IMGP5919
do you make any of the trees or anything


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

nice spookytown display(s).


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lilly said:


> pretty cool lots of neat stuff in that.
> look scool all it up
> what are those little black boxes. lights?
> pic number IMGP5919
> do you make any of the trees or anything


The lil black boxes are the UV LED spot lights that bath the scenes with blacklight
I made a couple smaller trees and the landscaping but other than that its all from the Lemax Spookytown collection.. I got a few more pieces that i have never seen at the end of the season from Ac Moore for like $2-3 a piece that will be in the 2008 display.. I just know its taking more and more floor space every year.. but this year the focus is shifting outside so spooky wont get as much play..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Evil Queen said:


> My display from 2007
> 
> http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd258/scubawidow/Spookytown 2007/


Looks great.. I like the water.. what did you use for that?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOh good I love seeing other peoples villages. Great job both of you. Here is mine from 2006, Unfortunately i didnt get to it in 2007 as I was too busy doing things to make an outdoor display. I plan on doing one this year though.

Halloween Village 2005 pictures by turtle2778 - Photobucket


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOps, i guess i used 2005 pictures. I dont like the 2006 pictures as well and its basically the same setup. I plan on making the water and cemetary areas much larger this year. I also got that same movie theatre and loved it. I cant wait to use it this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow you guys have some wonderful displays. Do you store them, and if so how long does it take you to set up?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Very cool!
My mother sent me a couple of these little buildings last month, I love them!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

scareme said:


> Wow you guys have some wonderful displays. Do you store them, and if so how long does it take you to set up?


Luckily this year I have them stored in my basement, but in past years before we moved I had a storage unit that I had to drive across town to load everything up into. It takes me about 2-3 weeks to set up since I only work on mine a couple of hours a night. Its a 20Lx20WX4D L-shape display. I plan on changing mine this year to add more of the builldings that I have aquired over the last 2 years.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I store mine in the cubbyholes in the attic and then the base is stored in the shed. 
I typically set it up beginning of September and then take it down mid November.. It typically takes me about 2 days to set it up with working on it for about 4-5 hours a day.

The platform is a triangle about 4 ft x 4ft roughly with a small offshoot about 2x3.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I have storage closets built into one side of my garage for my Christmas and Halloween stuff. This year all the Halloween stuff got moved to the attic storage in the garage and all my Lemax Spookytown got put in the garage cabinets. They previously took up residence on my side of the bedroom closet.

scream1973, for the water I used the Lemax water mat that is sold with their Christmas houses. 

My oldest son sets up the display and it usually takes a full day. He wants to put it up in September, but since it takes up so much space, I make him wait til the 1st of October. He would like to set it up in the garage for Halloween night but we need to get a display box made first. I don't need any little fingers or "sticky" fingers getting to them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Those are great displays!
I didn't get to set mine up last year either for 2 reasons, first was we went to New England on Oct. 4 and got home on the 17th. And the other reason was I got suddenly sick on the 24th and ended up with emergency gallbladder surgery on the 25th.

Kind of threw a wrench in what little time I had for my yard, hubby and our son did the majority of it and it turned out pretty well, but that is another story! LOL
Here is my display from a couple of years ago:
beginning of 7 pics-
Party Decorations 2006 :: the other exit if you dare picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
and the bathroom-
Party Decorations 2006 :: halloween259.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

I haven't bought a house in a couple of years, and am really jonesing!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Those pics are cool. My sister has been collecting these for a few years. She recently has started thinning out her collection though. Too many to display anymore.


----------

